# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک سوال از مثلثات

## sami7

سلام دوستان 
این سوال چطوری حل میشه؟ فرمول تبدیل جمع به ضرب هرچی دیدم
واسه حالت دوتایی بوده اما این سه تایی هست

ممنونم

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> سلام دوستان 
> این سوال چطوری حل میشه؟ فرمول تبدیل جمع به ضرب هرچی دیدم
> واسه حالت دوتایی بوده اما این سه تایی هست
> 
> ممنونم


cot3x

----------


## sami7

> cot3x


توی گزینه ها هم بود ولی فک نکنم این بشه

----------


## meytii_ma

> cot3x


برادر گزینه هاشم بده

----------


## sami7



----------


## meytii_ma

> 





cos3x

----------


## sami7

> Tan3x


روش حل ؟ توضیح ؟

----------


## sami7

> نه میشه Cos 3x
> 
> ایکسو سی میدی بالا میشه صفر و صفر تقسیم بر هر چیز صفره پس گزینه ای درسته که ایکسو 30 بهت بهت 0 بده که Cos3x درسته


سوال حد نیست که صفر بدیم اخه

----------


## meytii_ma

> سوال حد نیست که صفر بدیم اخه



منم روش حدی نرفتم ایکسشو 30 گرفتم حاصل صورتش که شد 0 پس کلا جواب 0 میشه

پس تو گزینه ها هم به ازای ایکس 30 باید 0 تحویل بگیری که Cos3x میشه 0

----------


## Alirezab

> منم روش حدی نرفتم ایکسشو 30 گرفتم حاصل صورتش که شد 0 پس کلا جواب 0 میشه
> 
> پس تو گزینه ها هم به ازای ایکس 30 باید 0 تحویل بگیری که Cos3x میشه 0


 *meytii_ma  این روش روش اریان حیدری هس و جواب هم درسته راه تشریحی رو از بقیه بپرس

*

----------


## meytii_ma

> *meytii_ma  این روش روش اریان حیدری هس و جواب هم درسته راه تشریحی رو از بقیه بپرس
> 
> *


نوکرم آره روش روش آریانه .. درست بود حلم؟

----------


## sami7

> نوکرم آره روش روش آریانه .. درست بود حلم؟


داداش میشه شخصی واسم ی کم بیشتر در مورد این تیپ سوالا توضیحی بدی؟ 
چون میدونم بعدا سر آزمون مشابه این سوال رو خواهم دید

----------


## Kata

> نه میشه Cos 3x
> 
> ایکسو سی میدی بالا میشه صفر و صفر تقسیم بر هر چیز صفره پس گزینه ای درسته که ایکسو 30 بهت بهت 0 بده که Cos3x درسته


 Cot 3x به ازای x=30 چند میشه؟! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

من تشریحی حل کردم شد cot 3x بعضی روش های من در اوردی کسی میرن که اصلا ریاضی بلد نیست 
این آریان باید بیاد پیش ما ریاضی یاد بگیره به x دادی 30 حالا به x بده 10  ببینیم بازم صفر میشه

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> توی گزینه ها هم بود ولی فک نکنم این بشه


شک نکن همین جوابه

----------


## Hameeed

جواب میشه cot3x اینم پاسخ تشریحیش :

----------


## sami7

> جواب میشه cot3x اینم پاسخ تشریحیش :


اقا ی توضیح بدین لطفا این فرمول و عددا از کجا اومده

----------


## Hameeed

> اقا ی توضیح بدین لطفا این فرمول و عددا از کجا اومده


بله ، cosx رو مینویسین (cos(3x-2x و بازش میکنین همچنین cos5x رو مینویسین (cos(3x+2x و بازش میکنین . همین کار رو برای sin در مخرج هم انجام میدین

----------


## sami7

> بله ، cosx رو مینویسین (cos(3x-2x و بازش میکنین همچنین cos5x رو مینویسین (cos(3x+2x و بازش میکنین . همین کار رو برای sin در مخرج هم انجام میدین


دمت گرم مشتی هستی ؛ واقعا مرسی

----------


## meytii_ma

> شک نکن همین جوابه



اخه داداش واقعا هر چی میشه جواب عددی واسه این سوال اون روش حل کردن ولی من کل کنکورای اخیرو رفتم مشکلی نبود

----------


## Hameeed

> اخه داداش واقعا هر چی میشه جواب عددی واسه این سوال اون روش حل کردن ولی من کل کنکورای اخیرو رفتم مشکلی نبود


دوست من وقتی شما x رو ۳۰ میدین هر دو گزینه cos3x و cot3x صفر میشن پس باید یه عدد دیگه هم بدین که یکی از این دو تا باقی بمونن (البته اگه میخواین از روش عدد گذاری برین)

----------


## meytii_ma

> دوست من وقتی شما x رو ۳۰ میدین هر دو گزینه cos3x و cot3x صفر میشن پس باید یه عدد دیگه هم بدین که یکی از این دو تا باقی بمونن (البته اگه میخواین از روش عدد گذاری برین)



پس مشکل از من بود نه استاد

----------

